# 457 timeline 2012



## leolaw1 (Feb 28, 2012)

My 457 timeline

17/02/12 - application lodged & Processing commenced
17/02/12 - Medical required
20/02/12 - Medical received
20/02/12 - Medical Finalised
23/02/12 - Application being processed further

What are the next steps,Please suggest me when i can get my visa.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

give it a week more!!! welcome to Australia in advance!!!!


----------



## Maree (Nov 2, 2011)

The next step is just the approval...I applied late January and I am still waiting. My husband applied a week before me and got his approval a on the 24th February 2012...so it'll be soon


----------



## leolaw1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot lazy & maree! I thought it may take only 2 weeks ! maree you will get approval soon!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Best of Luck!!! your case officer will advise you if your visa has come through!! please make sure you maintain your health insurance and inquire about visa evidencing on your passport as it depends on your airport of origin if they can check electronic visa when you check in..


----------



## leolaw1 (Feb 28, 2012)

My 457 timeline

17/02/12 - application lodged & Processing commenced
17/02/12 - Medical required
20/02/12 - Medical received
20/02/12 - Medical Finalised
23/02/12 - Application being processed further

Still my status showing being processed further.Now i planing to resign my current job in singapore, because my notice period will be 1 month. Please suggest me Am i going in a right way?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

leolaw1 said:


> My 457 timeline
> 
> 17/02/12 - application lodged & Processing commenced
> 17/02/12 - Medical required
> ...


wait unitl your visa gets approved, during my time i gave in my notice a week after the visa arrived and i was asked for a 3 month grace period before i moved.. don't rush as temperature is just brutal here or depends which state you're going to but today, Perth was the hottest city in all over Australia...


----------



## leolaw1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok thanks lazy, i will wait until my visa gets approved, I am moving to perth only. Application lodged 18 days ago, Let see what will going to happen


----------



## leolaw1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all my visa getting approval, feeling very happy.This is the time to thank god.
Thanks to everyone those who suggested, thanks a lot

My timeline

17/02/12 - application lodged & Processing commenced
17/02/12 - Medical required
20/02/12 - Medical received
20/02/12 - Medical Finalised
23/02/12 - Application being processed further
01/03/12 - Market Salary information required to company & submited
08/03/12 - Applicant approved

Taken 21 days to get approval,


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

congratulations!!! welcome to Perth!!! it's very hot here this weekend averaging 38 degrees!!! let us know when you're coming over...


----------



## Maree (Nov 2, 2011)

i am beginning to wonder whats happening with mine now...my medicals were finalised on 09 Feb 2012, thats the last i heard from mine. My agent says the CO is not answering her emails?...anyone know how else to follow up on this?


----------



## leolaw1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank You so much lazy bone! it's too hot!
flying april 29th to perth!

dont worry maree you may get soon! be patience!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kyawm (Feb 6, 2012)

Application Status
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 

28/02/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
28/02/2012 Application fee received 
05/03/2012 Application being processed further


Person 1 Kyaw Zin Myint 

07/03/2012 Health requirements finalised 
05/03/2012 Further medical results referred	
05/03/2012 Further medical results referred	

Person 2 Jasmin Rose Gallo Myint 

05/03/2012 Health requirements finalised 
02/03/2012 Further medical results received	

Person 3 Jennie Vergara Gallo 

02/03/2012 Health requirements finalised 
02/03/2012 Further medical results received 
02/03/2012 Further medical results received 

Hi may i know what is next stage? how long need to take time for approve?

thanks


----------



## Maree (Nov 2, 2011)

You are at the same stage as I am...next step approval(unless they need more info)


----------



## Maree (Nov 2, 2011)

got my Visa approved today! yay!


----------



## mhimran (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear Friends,I have been going through your posts for a while and they are really helpful to everyone especially to a newbie like me. Really appreciate it. 

I would like to share my 457 visa timeline with you all.

19/03/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
19/03/2012 Application fee received 
22/03/2012 Application being processed further 
23/03/2012 Health requirements finalised
23/03/2012 Further medical results received 

till now no updates!! 

We are four applicants (I, My wife & 2 kids), my sponsor applied via agent (Fragomen) and we're on 5th week today but nothing hear from Fragomen or DIAC.

I am curious why its taking so long for DIAC to make decision. Please share your thoughts and experience if its normal processing time for 457 visa.


Cheers,
mhimran.


----------



## rclim86 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone.. It's my first post to this forum. I'd like to share my visa application timeline.

457 Business Long Stay Dependant
12/04/2012 Application received - processing commenced
12/04/2012 Application fee received 

16/04/2012 Health requirements finalised 
16/04/2012 Further medical results received 
16/04/2012 Further medical results received

I've done my chest x-ray last April 14 and was submitted to DIAC thru eHealth system yesterday. What would be the next step? I've seen some post here talking about "Case Officer", and in my case i didn't see any CO allocated. What does it mean? 

Waiting mode...


----------



## rclim86 (Apr 17, 2012)

8 days have pass and still waiting..


----------



## Maree (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine took about a month after the medicals were finalised but my husbands only took 2 weeks. If u feel you have been waiting too long just contact them via the website.


----------



## rclim86 (Apr 17, 2012)

Maree said:


> Mine took about a month after the medicals were finalised but my husbands only took 2 weeks. If u feel you have been waiting too long just contact them via the website.


How long did it take after you were allocated with CO to get the approval? I hope it wont take a month for me as I'm planning to move in early June.  Btw, which processing center did you apply? 

Really appreciate your response.


----------



## mumcciev (Mar 28, 2012)

*i NEED INFO for relocation*

Hi Leo,

i need to know how did u relocate.
I will moving with my family.
I want to reloacte most of my house stuff to Australia.

Is it allowed to reloacte House stuff in Cargo ship through proper logistic.
How did you manage it.

Thanks in advance.





leolaw1 said:


> Hi all my visa getting approval, feeling very happy.This is the time to thank god.
> Thanks to everyone those who suggested, thanks a lot
> 
> My timeline
> ...


----------



## rclim86 (Apr 17, 2012)

rclim86 said:


> Hi everyone.. It's my first post to this forum. I'd like to share my visa application timeline.
> 
> 457 Business Long Stay Dependant
> 12/04/2012 Application received - processing commenced
> ...


23-Apr-2012 Application Approved

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Any idea how long it will take to receive the visa grant letter??


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

rclim86 said:


> 23-Apr-2012 Application Approved
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to receive the visa grant letter??


Congrats rclim86... do you know how long your nomination part (stage 2) took? I am still on the nomination stage and hoping it will be approved soon. It's been two weeks from the time nomination was lodged but I have not heard anything yet.:confused2:


----------



## golf1968 (Feb 25, 2012)

would like to hear from any one living or working in kalgoorlie as my 457 visa has just been lodged and should be down there soon to work in the mines


----------



## rclim86 (Apr 17, 2012)

nicolec said:


> Congrats rclim86... do you know how long your nomination part (stage 2) took? I am still on the nomination stage and hoping it will be approved soon. It's been two weeks from the time nomination was lodged but I have not heard anything yet.:confused2:


I didn't undergo nomination as I'm under secondary / dependent visa with my partner. Wish you luck in your applications.


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

My nomination finally approved...took only two weeks to get approved. Next step is lodging the visa application. I hope my agent will lodge it by next week and hoping for a quick approval also.


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

How do I know if I am already allocated a case officer? Lodged e457 on 30 Apr 2012


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

Just check my online status and it has been updated today:

9 May 2012 Application being processed further
9 May 2012 Further information required
9 May 2012 Email sent to you

What does these notes mean. I am wondering what info they require as everything has already been uploaded. Waiting to hear from mu agent.


----------



## Perks (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone... Just like to share my husbands timeline for 457 visa to australia...

457 visa timeline

21/06/2012 - Application received - processing
                     commenced.
21/06/2012 - Application fee received


21/06/2012 - chest x ray required
21/06/2012 - chest x ray film required

26/06/2012 - health requirements finalized
26/06/2012 - further medical results received
26/06/2012 - further medical results received

 Health requirements have been finalized - Application being processed further

28/06/2012 - applicant approved

Good luck to everyone...God Bless!


----------

